# Боль в районе левой лопатки и в груди слева, панические атаки



## Ольга 0908 (24 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте,меня зовут Ольга,мне 28 лет. Началось все в 2011 году,простыла от кондиционера в машине и прихватило левую сторону груди и левую лопатку,мазала мазями и пила обезболивающие,сильная боль отсупила,но продолжалась ноющая боль,скорее сильный дискомфорт под левой лопаткой. В 2014 году случилось сильное обострение,прибавились еще панические атаки,так из за боли в груди с лева,начинались мысли о сердечном приступе,затруднение дыхания,страх смерти,хотелось выйти и просто бежать. Серце и легкие в норме(делала Экг и ренген легких). Прокололи уколы мовалис,мильгаму и что то еще уже не помню. было маленькое облегчение ,но не более. Поехала в Лазоревское в клинику Колягина,после лечения там боли стали еще сильнее и панические атаки жуткие,еле доехала до дома. Потом легла в неврологический корпус у себя в городе(СЫЗРАНЬ),там делали гидромассаж,вытяжку позвоночника,кравать нуга бест и т.п.,без лекарств. После этого лечения боли ушлии не беспокоили до апреля 2016 года. С апреля 2016 года и по сей день боли продолжаются,разной интенсивности,временами просто чувство дискомфорта и присутствуют иногда панические атаки. Так же боли почему становятся более интенсивными на следущий день после принятия алкоголя и начинаютя паничские атаки. Прикладываю заключения и снимки мрт шейного и грудного отдела. Могут ли протрузии до 0,3 мм давать такие боли? Или же это подлапаточная мышца дает такую боль? еще хотелось бы отметить, что под левой лопаткой в центре где-то сильная боль и как мне кажется тригерная точка,она даже на ощупь прощупывается.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Мар 2017)

Желательно пройти лечение у грамотного мануального терапевта.  В Самаре таковым является доктор Спирин Юрий Владимирович. информацию о нём легко найдёте в сети.


----------



## Ольга 0908 (24 Мар 2017)

А как вы считаете ВСД может быть причиной таких симптомов или все таки протрузии?

И еще хотелось бы отметить что приступы сильные провоцирует именно алкоголь,они могут продолжаться до нескольких дней в зависимости от количества выпитого алкоголя. Может ли алкоголь провоцировать приступ боли от протрузий?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Мар 2017)

Никакого ВСД у Вас нет. Это надуманный диагноз, когда врач не может определить причину страданий пациента.
И "завязывайте" со спиртным, коль употребление его приводит к таким последствиям.


----------



## Ольга 0908 (24 Мар 2017)

Подскажите пожалуйста,заключение рентгенолога совпадает со снимками?


----------



## abelar (26 Мар 2017)

Нужно измерить себе температуру. Хотя бы раз в жизни. По-хорошему, каждый день в течение недели. Утром и вечером. Понимаю, что это слишком дешево для Вас, но с этого начинают!
Ваши снимки - в топку. Забудьте про них. Никому не показывайте.
В Вашем случае, *ВСЁ ! *вопиет об инфекции:
- начало заболевания (простудилась)
- периодичность (трагически совпадавшая с неправильным лечением неизвестно чего)
- анализ крови. Вернее один анализ, сделанный не во время обострения. Случайно.
- типичная реакция на: прием этилалкоголя, мильгаммы и миорелаксантов.
- ожидаемая реакция на : растирания,разминания,прогревания нуга-бэстом,вытягивания и водные процедуры.
Какая инфекция? Подозреваю какая. Какая- то вирусная. Можно сделать ПЦР, ИФА на самые вероятные.
Если обратитесь к неврологу или инфекционисту, любому врачу, который Вас разденет с единственной целью посмотреть есть сыпь или нет, то Вам поставят правильный диагноз. А там и до правильного лечения недалеко.
Если сразу покажете Ваши снимки, то опять будете лечиться от панических атак вплоть до клиники цветущего опоясывающего лишая. Ну, там то ,конечно до всех допрёт в чем причина. Но, денег не вернут.
Коротко про панические атаки. Если ко мне придет участковый и начнет лечить мой грипп нуга-бестом и горячими ваннами и массажем, то у меня случится паническая атака. А потом у него.


----------



## Ольга 0908 (26 Мар 2017)

abelar, спасибо за информацию. температуру я измеряю последние две недели,она 37,2 держится,раньше не мерила.Завтра пойду сдавать анализы.со вчерашнего дня начала пить ацикловир по 800мг 5 раз в день,сегодня стало значительно лучше. Анализы мне завтра можно сдавать или лучше в период затишья симптомов ?


----------



## abelar (28 Мар 2017)

Анализ крови надо сдать. ПЦР ИФА  не нужно. За 1800 руб узнать, что у Вас болезнь, которая лечится ацикловиром за 120 руб - это безнравственно!
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Виталий Донецк (20 Янв 2019)

@Ольга 0908, у меня тоже самое, уже третья волна за 10 лет. Это триггерные точки, их воспаление.


----------



## Влад555 (6 Апр 2021)

@Ольга 0908, здравствуйте. Очень похожая ситуация. Вы нашли решение или хотя бы определили в чем проблема?


----------



## Лапушка70 (26 Авг 2021)

Виталий Донецк написал(а):


> @Ольга 0908, у меня тоже самое, уже третья волна за 10 лет. Это триггерные точки, их воспаление.


Плюс фиброз наверняка


----------



## Irenko1983 (20 Окт 2021)

Похожая ситуация у меня. И тоже не можем найти причину. Только у меня боли  эти по всему телу гуляют. И болят как будто кости.



abelar написал(а):


> Анализ крови надо сдать. ПЦР ИФА  не нужно. За 1800 руб узнать, что у Вас болезнь, которая лечится ацикловиром за 120 руб - это безнравственно!
> Выздоравливайте!


А  может быть опоясывающий герпес без высыпаний?


----------

